# Luminosite ecran



## ratapignata (3 Juin 2008)

bj,
la luminosité de l'écran de l'imac peut se régler par préférences système mais cette config ne se conserve pas et à chaque démarrage, mise en veille et meme inactivité il faut refaire la manip.
Y a t il un moyen de conserver ce paramètre

merci

PS la CG peut elle se régler ??


----------



## DeepDark (3 Juin 2008)

Tu voudrais que ton iMac ne se mette plus en veille et que la luminosité ne s'abaisse plus après un certain temps? C'est ça?


----------



## ratapignata (3 Juin 2008)

non ,
je trouve que la luminosité de l'ecran est trop forte. je baisse donc par preference systeme mais je dois le refaire chaque jour et meme chaque fois que je laisse inactif le mac 

Voila 
merci
ps faut dire que j'éteins le mac chaque soir


----------



## DeepDark (3 Juin 2008)

Ah d'accord, moi j'ai un MB et je le fais avec le clavier... et ça conserve les derniers réglages (comme pour le son d'ailleurs)...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2008)

étrange
car chaque fois que je  lance mon mac j'ai la luminosité telle qu'elle était la fois d'avant

en passant tu peux regler la luminosité  directement au clavier
 les touches varient selon les claviers , chez moi:  F14- ( montée) F15 ( baisse)


----------



## Martial (7 Juin 2008)

J'avais le même problème sur mon iMac 3.06 acheté il y a dix jours.

Même en baissant la luminosité avec F14 c'est encore trop lumineux pour moi et la configuration n'est pas conservée après redémarrage.

Contre ce dernier point je ne vois pas la solution 

En revanche le logiciel DarkAdapted X à télécharger ici permet de définir des niveaux de luminosité qu'il suffit de choisir en fonction des besoins. Attention à masquer l'application car si on quitte, les effets disparaissent


----------



## DUFCO (9 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

le top des freewares est SHADE (http://www.charcoaldesign.co.uk/shades).

Il permet de réduire la luminosité de l'écran externe en restant en tache de fond. Il est gratuit!

Plus besoin de faire le choix entre s'éclater les yeux en silence ou avoir un écran externe sombre mais qui siffle ! 

bye

edit : PS - je parle d'écran qui siffle car dans mon cas c'était l'écran externe branché à mon MacBook qui siffle si l'écran externe n'est pas à 100% de luminosité !


----------



## ratapignata (10 Juin 2008)

je confirme shades est excellent et il garde les parametres de plus il peut fonctionner sur deux ecrans qu'il manage

Adoptez le


merci à ceux qui me l'ont fait connaitre


----------



## NED (10 Juin 2008)

J'ai acheté le dernier Imac24" 3.06 
Effectivement Shades est indispensable pour bosser le soir ou en piece sombre sinon vous finissez avec un mal de tête et les yeux nickés.

A part ça je n'ai jamais eu une machine aussi démente.
j'adorais mon Imac20" alu aussi mais là c'est le panard total.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Juin 2008)

ratapignata a dit:


> je confirme shades est excellent et il garde les parametres de plus il peut fonctionner sur deux ecrans qu'il manage
> 
> Adoptez le
> 
> ...



Ceci-dit, la luminosité baissée avec le clavier ou dans les préférences, doit être mémorisée et demeurée au niveau choisi après la mise en veille et le redémarrage - c'est comme ça chez moi.

EDIT: tiens  un joli 1111 de messages, que-est-ce que je gagne??


----------



## DeepDark (10 Juin 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ceci-dit, la luminosité baissée avec le clavier ou dans les préférences, doit être mémorisée et demeurée au niveau choisi après la mise en veille et le redémarrage - c'est comme ça chez moi.
> 
> EDIT: tiens  un joli 1111 de messages, que-est-ce que je gagne??


Chez moi aussi ça fonctionne comme ça mais apparemment pas chez Ratapignata et Martial... Maintenant je vois pas vraiment pourquoi ça marche pas chez eux...


----------



## kinon (10 Juin 2008)

zapper la pram me parait indiqué
alt+pomme+p+r au démarrage. attendre au moins 2 "blongs"avant de relacher


----------



## Martial (10 Juin 2008)

Je viens de télécharger Shades.

Ça me semble plutôt bien. On verra au redémarrage si les réglages sont conservés.

J'ai placé l'icône dans la barre de menus. Quelqu'un sait-il comment enlever le curseur toujours visible à l'écran ?


----------



## arthur74 (11 Juin 2008)

Martial a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait-il comment enlever le curseur toujours visible à l'écran ?



Oui ... dans les réglages du logiciel !


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2008)

je confirme shades est pas mal, à noter le racourci alt+achap qui reset les paramêtres ...

j'avais foutu laluminosité a zero et je n'arrivais pus a l'annuler même en redemarrant


----------



## mjpolo (11 Juin 2008)

Martial a dit:


> Je viens de télécharger Shades.
> 
> Ça me semble plutôt bien. On verra au redémarrage si les réglages sont conservés.
> 
> J'ai placé l'icône dans la barre de menus. Quelqu'un sait-il comment enlever le curseur toujours visible à l'écran ?



Pour les réglages: Préférences système/ Shades/iMac


----------



## Martial (11 Juin 2008)

Euh... merci à tous, il suffisait d'ouvrir les yeux :love:
Shades est exactement ce que je cherchais.


----------



## Ramesbmx (4 Juillet 2009)

Super logiciel je confirme ! enfin, je vais pouvoir geeker longtemps sans me niqué les yeux comme un fou sur mon imac T_T


----------



## Unakite (29 Janvier 2011)

Après moutles recherches sur ce sujet, j'ai trouvé la solution: mes yeux te remercie


----------

